

Ask HN: Where do I stand in the Seattle job market? - midwesthacker

Some background: I started programming C when I was in middle school in the early 2000s. In high school I contributed to open source and did freelance while also taking Comp Sci classes at my local university. I went to college where I majored in CS and Economics. In college I worked on research projects, did an internship for a Fortune 100 company where I worked on flight control software, and I worked for several years in embedded software development. I eventually got involved with the entrepreneurship program, made a startup, dropped out and ran it for a few years (2010-2012). We got to the point where we needed money to scale, but we didn&#x27;t find the terms from the investors here in the Midwest to be amenable. Without the resources to scale or even move the company to a better environment, we eventually closed it down.<p>Most of my personal and professional experience is in systems programming with C&#x2F;C++, but I also have several years of professional experience with PHP&#x2F;Python&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS&#x2F;HTML. I have academic and personal experience with many other things as well, and I have an extensive portfolio of code to prove my abilities with all of these things.<p>Recently I have applied to several companies and gotten interviews. This includes some large tech firms in the Seattle area. So my main question is, supposing the interviews continue to go well, what sort of offers regarding salary&#x2F;relocation&#x2F;hiring bonus should I be expecting?<p>Also, I have no baggage or roadblocks for hiring. I don&#x27;t have a house to sell or anything to tie me down, so I can relocate and be working in short order. I&#x27;m also in talks with several companies. How do I best utilize this leverage?<p>Finally, while I did not finish my college degree, I do have 10 years of programming experience. Should I be concerned about this? What level of developer will I be considered?<p>If you have any other advice or input, please feel free to share it. Thanks!
======
rayj
If by large companies you mean Amazon/Microsoft/Google, look at about
100k/year (inc. stock) if you make it thru the interviews, but there are like
5 of them. It is mostly C++, but Amazon's back end is alot of perl, and you
would be on call much of the time. There is no state income tax, so you could
save lots of money.

------
midwesthacker
No answers? Please HN, I need your help on this one!

~~~
mikelyons
This is probably something everyone in Seattle tech is wondering themselves
too ...

